# Good hedgehog carry bag?



## 2manypets

Would this be a good hedgie carry bag?

http://www.etsy.com/listing/81221697/gi ... chinchilla


----------



## lehaley

Looks pretty nice, and insulated with fleece to keep your hedgie warm. My only concern would be that it says it ships from Thailand. I would just be weary of ordering from someone overseas because that's how a lot of people get scammed on the internet. I mean, I guess there's always a risk of that regardless of where you order things from, I've just heard lots of stories about ordering outside of the country in particular. Especially because shipping takes so long that people have plenty of time to delete their account and disappear before you even suspect something. Honestly, if it were me, I would try to find something in the country and maybe only order this one if you can't find something you like or are just willing to take the risk.


----------



## 2manypets

I really like these but was worried about them being in Thailand. They are on ebay and have over 400 positive feedback so I thought that was good. They have 12 negative but most have been resolved. They only ones I can find in the US are just 2 pieces of fleece sewn together for the same price which I don't think is worth it. I will keep looking though! If anyone has any suggestions on good carry bags please let me know.


----------



## lehaley

If they have a lot of positive feedback, I'd say go ahead and order it. Like I said, there's always some level of risk ordering from ANYONE on the internet. If you're using a credit or debit card from a major bank or company, chances are they will be really great about refunding your money if something goes wrong. I had a problem with a company charging my credit card repeatedly for something I didn't order and never received a few years ago and all I had to do was file a fraud report to get my money back. It's a pain if you have to do it and sometimes it takes a while, but it usually works out ok in the end.


----------



## 2manypets

I would use Paypal to make sure I can get my money back. I will probably order one and see how if goes. Hopefully they send it!


----------



## Hedgieonboard

It looks really nice my only concern would be the seams on the inside. It looks like they used a serger to finish the edges instead of hiding the seams so there would be a good chance for a toe nail snag. Using a serger is okay and I use one too for durability but they can't be exposed because it can cause a bad injury.


----------



## Nancy

As someone who made 100% safe hedgie accessories for over 7 years, IMO, that bag is not hedgehog safe. As Hedgieonboard has mentioned, the serged inside seams are not safe. By the one picture, it looks as if there are loose threads coming up from the corner. While simple for you to cut off, it tells me there is not the quality control, pride of workmanship on this item. 

There are many decent carry bags in pet stores. Write our Nikki and see if she can make a carry bag for you. There also used to be a couple of people who made decent carry bags.


----------



## Nancy

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2750635 The Petsmart here usually has many more in store than what is on their website.

http://www.petco.com/N_23_5032/Cat-Carr ... iersCrates

Also look at amazon.


----------



## MomLady

I would suggest you look at the new breeder listing, there are links to hedgehog products. 

I have purchased from Four Little Feet Boutique and her products are great.  

My breeder Gail at Millermeade Farms sometimes has little carrying bags available too. Mine looks like a purse. I think it was $12.  

I remember that there was another person on the board a few months ago that was selling some cute bags. Look in the For Sale thread.

Hope you can find what you need.


----------



## Quinn

Last week I bought a carrying case and I got it from HomeSense. They have them in the pet section and they're really cute. Also, It was cheaper compared to others that I've seen in pet stores.


----------



## 2manypets

I did email Nikki about an order but never heard back from her. I will look at Petsmart online but I am not able to go there as the closest one is 1 1/2 hours away. I also looked in the for sale section and there are not a lot of things for sale besides hedgehogs.


----------



## ProjectParanoia

I think that's a great bonding bag, except that it doesn't look extremely snug. I'd just be afraid of the hedgie bouncing around a little when you walked, if you considered carrying it like a purse, even if you're careful. You could always put some fleece strips in there to give your baby something to cuddle up with, though. It is a brilliant idea for a bonding bag.

Oh, and I've said it before and I'll say it a thousand times, I absolutely love baileyr2's bags on etsy.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/79205944/sm ... ric-choice


----------



## 2manypets

I was looking at pictures of them and attempted to make my own. Of course I do not have a sewing machine anymore but have tons of fleece so I had to tie it and put an extra piece inside so hedgie feet do not slip throught it. 

Here are some pics of it.


----------



## nikki

2manypets said:


> I did email Nikki about an order but never heard back from her. I will look at Petsmart online but I am not able to go there as the closest one is 1 1/2 hours away. I also looked in the for sale section and there are not a lot of things for sale besides hedgehogs.


I'm so sorry you didn't hear back from me. I reply to all my emails within 48 hours. Your email may have gone to my spam folder, I do check before I empty it but its possible that I missed seeing it in there. Please email me back or message me on here and I promise to get right back to you. I'm very sorry about this.

Nicole


----------

